
10 reasons to hate Google this year - zaidrahman
http://geeqer.com/2011/12/hate-google/
======
lukesandberg
Maybe designers hate adwords ads but if revenue from them is growing
exponentially maybe they're just not the target audience.

~~~
zaidrahman
Even though they are not the target audience, you will have to admit that
Adsense kind of sucks. That is because their is NO curation of ads. I think
they are flat out misleading. Quality ads are nonexistent their.

